# Bedtime snack



## Chel (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello I am a parent of a child with diabetes. We are still learning about the condition but wondered if anyone had any ideas of what I could give him as a snack before bed. I have been told he needs about 15g of carbs to keep him going during the night and he is fed up of digestives every night. He doesn't like milk and I think he needs some slow releasing carbs (or so I have been told). 

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Chel, welcome to the forum  Does he like peanut butter on bread or toast? A slice (or half slice) is slow release and what I used to use to keep my levels up overnight 

Are you aware of the Children with Diabetes site? You might be able to get some more tips there  How long has he been diagnosed?


----------



## Copepod (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Chel.

What age is your child and what time do they go to bed and get up? Might make it easier to suggest appropriate snacks.


----------



## Chel (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for your speedy replies! He was diagnosed last Christmas and he is 6 years old. He goes to bed around 8pm and gets up at about 7.30am. I must admit I find it hard to cook a meal, feed him then give him insulin (have been told to do it after meals due to his age and what or if he eats it all) so I can wait 2 hours to re-test before a snack and bed. It seems routine really is the answer! I hope I am doing it correctly? 

It is lovely to be able to talk to people who know what they (and myself) are talking about.

Any advice you can give us is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

What insulin is he on Chel? Has anyone mentioned an insulin pump to you at all?  I'll move this to the Parent's section in case it is missed by other parents


----------



## Chel (Nov 14, 2012)

He is on levemir and novorapid. No mention of a pump as yet I am not sure what they do, how effective they are etc


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2012)

A lot of young children ( and adults!) have pumps. They can offer a lot more flexibility and better control because they can be fine-tuned to activity/time of day/ need to snack etc. Not always easy to get one, but probably easier for children on the whole.

I would recommend having a look at the website http://www.input.me.uk/ for more information about pumps. I'd also recommend getting a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas, which is a great reference for most situations and options you are likely to encounter


----------



## purrylady (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

My little girl (7) was diagnosed 2 months ago now and I found the evening routine quite hard going too! We eat no later than 5 pm, test again at 7, then snack for supper and into bed by 7:30. Without something little before bed I found her blood sugar levels got quite low at night and was advised to wake her to give her milk.  She like toast and milk now just after her blood test at 7. Just like you we are giving insulin after her meals, as she doesn't always eat it all - learning to deduct carbs is as hard as learning to count them up!

It DOES get better, hang in there and you will find what will work best for you.


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Chel,

Welcome to the forum although sorry you have to be here.

There shouldnt really be a need for a snack at bedtime if on MDI - unless there have been a few lows during the day. Do you check levels through the night at all? This helps to know whether the Levemir is correct and other things like the effects of sport or the effect of foods. Injecting after meals isnt really going to help with levels to be honest. I understand that children this age dont always eat what they are supposed to but a way of doing this could be to inject for half the amount of food (ten minutes at least before eating to give the insulin a chance to start working) and then give the remainder once you know how much will be eaten. This would mean two injections but does mean that levels are less likely to go high with food. Or you can just given orange juice or something to make up for not eating something. Being on a pump is much easier for this sort of reason
(aswell as other reasons too). Dont worry - it does get easier.Bev


----------



## Tina63 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome from me too. Just to say re snacks, we were told cereal bars tracker or harvest chewee)  were ideal 15g snacks or a slice of buttered toast.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 11, 2012)

A simple biscuit or 2


----------

